# what happens to health insurance after you leave your company in Japan



## helloworld232

My company is paying NHI for our family medical coverage. What happens to this coverage when if we decided to leave the company?


----------



## larabell

If you're really talking about NHI, as opposed to an Employee's Health Insurance policy, then in theory all that likely to happen is that you'll be expected to pick up the payments. If you're actually covered by an Employee group policy, you'll probably have to visit your local ward/city office to sign up for NHI within two weeks of losing coverage with your employer. There may be a period of coverage beyond the time you actually leave the company in order to cover the gap if you happen to be leaving to take a position with another company. You can find out more by asking your HR person.


----------



## helloworld232

larabell said:


> If you're really talking about NHI, as opposed to an Employee's Health Insurance policy, then in theory all that likely to happen is that you'll be expected to pick up the payments. If you're actually covered by an Employee group policy, you'll probably have to visit your local ward/city office to sign up for NHI within two weeks of losing coverage with your employer. There may be a period of coverage beyond the time you actually leave the company in order to cover the gap if you happen to be leaving to take a position with another company. You can find out more by asking your HR person.




thank you sir, how much roughly does it cost per month/person if I were to pay this myself?


----------



## larabell

The premium depends on your income and the municipality in which you reside. A quick visit to your local ward/city office should get you the right information. If you're really on NHI right now, you could ask your employer how much they're paying but if your income changes dramatically as a result of your leaving, that might not actually mean anything.


----------



## helloworld232

larabell said:


> The premium depends on your income and the municipality in which you reside. A quick visit to your local ward/city office should get you the right information. If you're really on NHI right now, you could ask your employer how much they're paying but if your income changes dramatically as a result of your leaving, that might not actually mean anything.


ya but what happens if unemployed (no income)?


----------



## larabell

Anyone who has been a resident of Japan for at least a year and who isn't covered under Employee's Health Insurance [1] can sign up for NHI. In fact, legally you're required to do so. The premiums should be relatively low since they're based on your income. But each municipality sets their own premiums so if you need more information, please contact your nearest ward or city office.

[1] There are other restrictions, such as those on public welfare -- you can either google for "NHI Japan" or talk to someone at your local ward/city office.


----------

